# Columbia Ball End Spokes



## highwheel431 (Oct 14, 2013)

I am looking for a Columbia ball end spoke that I can use to develop a process for manufacturing the same.  It does not need to be a complete spoke, only good dimensionally on the ball end.

Thanks


Ross


----------



## olderthandirt (Oct 20, 2013)

*ball end spokes*

keep us up to date on your project ,i need a set of these myself mine are fragile ,soldered and loose urrrrrrgh ,thanks


----------



## olderthandirt (Oct 23, 2013)

*what ever happened to the fellow who had a set of wheels for sale as soon as he heard*



olderthandirt said:


> keep us up to date on your project ,i need a set of these myself mine are fragile ,soldered and loose urrrrrrgh ,thanks




as soon as he heard back from the junk man ,they were left at his shop and he could not sell them yet ,heck i will buy a wheel with spokes if one turns up ,just to get this project moving along.please step forward gentlemen with your old ball spoke wheels or spokes and help get these old bikes doing what they were made to do ,run the roads at bike rides ,i rest my case ,all help greatly appreciated,pokes and other comments tolerated thanks.


----------



## Lraybike (Nov 8, 2013)

*Ball ends*

Are you just looking for a clean enough spoke to copy? I can do that..  PM me


----------



## catfish (Nov 8, 2013)

highwheel431 said:


> I am looking for a Columbia ball end spoke that I can use to develop a process for manufacturing the same.  It does not need to be a complete spoke, only good dimensionally on the ball end.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...




You might have better luck on the Wheelmen site.   I think there is a guy on there that is making them too.


----------



## highwheel431 (Nov 9, 2013)

*Have example*

I received examples through the Wheelmen site.  Does anyone know if the little tip that comes out of the top of the ball is needed?

Ross


----------



## filmonger (Nov 9, 2013)

*Ball end spoke*

Give Rick at wheel fanatyk an e-mail.... if I remember correctly he made his own  http://www.wheelfanatyk.com

He used to work for wheel smith ( I think his brother used to own it ) - so he knows his spokes!


----------



## frampton (Sep 24, 2018)

I think the tip helps retain the spoke in the slot. Although tension keeps the spoke in place, if it were to loosen it may come out without the tip?


----------

